# Kioti LB-2204,needing some Help or Advise



## esa

Hello,I'm New to the forum and my name is eric and Hello to All
...I have a Kioti Lb-2204 that I bougt New in 1989,its been a Good tractor,but i had antifreeze coming out around the 3 head bolts and for some reason all 3 where Broke like they didnt Temper them right at Factory???,anyway i pulled the Head clean everthing up,put new head gasket and new bolts along with new intake and exaust gaskets,i primed the pump by cranking until the fuel came out real good,then i put my metal injector lines on from the pump to the injectors and i left them loose and then primed until No air and tighten them down at the injector,i have cranked and cranked and it will not crank up,glow plugs are good as i took them out and they heat up and look great,,,it will try to crank but it just wont get there,alot of smoke comes out the exaust pipe to show fuel...it has always in the last year been getting harder to crank, any idea on what i might be able to check??? thanks eric


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome to the forum! Don't know much, but sounds like maybe lack of compression to me. Have you checked that?


----------



## cetane

Many things; Are you sure on all the timing, the last bleed for injectors is tighten the metal lines on both ends then just back off the injector end so that the fuel sprays from the nut when you crank and the air bubbles stop, have you tried the evil either, are you sure that there isnt any compression leak from the new head gasket install, the head could be warped did you get it decked at a machine shop so it was true before you put it back on, was the block/ head eroded from the previous leak, did you check the block for flat and true. Also Ive had injection pumps that were just stubborn, two or three complete fuel bleeds and then it finally worked. The only thing left is to get your self a compression tester and buy the special fitting to fit your injector hole and know the exact reading then you will know if thats it or not. Man good luck!


----------



## 77lakepine

*fuel bleed Kioti LB2204*

If your bleeding at the pump how do you crank the motor? Is this a two person task? If your startin g at the cylinder does it make a difference which cyl is first? thanks, Ken


----------



## chevycub

to elsa i have the same problem with my lb2204 hard to start impossible almost lots of black smoke too when turning over new glow plugs and i checked pump and injectors are spraying ??!!!! chevycub


----------



## lbssilex01

i have a lb2204 kioti .my problem is locating a crankshaft.does anyone have any leads to were i can get one. i can get one from dealer but they cost 1100.00.i would like to find a engine or crank from salvage yard or one setting out back in the yard i have been serching for 6 mo. thanks any help would be appreciated


----------

